# First skis



## moresnow (Oct 5, 2014)

Not my first skis, but I am going to try to get my daughter out for the first time.  I was hoping that some of you have some advice regarding what gear you like or worked well for your little ones. 

For boots I have my eyes on these:
http://www.levelninesports.com/Roces-Kids-Adjustable-Ski-Boots

As far as skis, I don't  think it really matters, right?  Anything in the right length with indemnified bindings should be fine. 

Don't plan on getting anything new.  Tent sales and eBay is where I'm hoping to get what we need.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 6, 2014)

Buy used skis off craigslist.  

I bought used skis for my youngest at a ski swap last year.  I totally regret it.  Unless you are willing to get there early and wait in line, the selection sucks (this has been my experience for the past few seasons).  Last year we arrived close to the time the swap opened, and we were in line for 45 minutes - maybe more?  I couldn't find anything for my 7 year old, so I bought him some new stuff (I will pass it down to our younger son when the time comes).  The craigslist postings didn't seem to start up until December, but there was a bunch of stuff listed eventually.  I wish I would have been more patient!


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Sky (Oct 6, 2014)

I put my daughter on a pair of kid's Atomic skis for her first "purchased" pair.  Sporty looking to enhance the experience.  :>

I went "slightly" short to give her the advantage of being able to "overpower" (?) the skis.  Maybe hte better way to say it is, the skis's didn't overpower her.  :>  She was 9 or 10 at the time...and tall.  So there was some wiggle room regarding "appropriate" length skis vs slightly shorter skis.  If you child is younger / shorter...you may not have that same "room".

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 6, 2014)

How old is your daughter and how many days and where do you plan to ski?  For around $100 you can easily lease a Jr ski package for the season.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 6, 2014)

I've bought new kids stuff off of Level nine for many years. Usually get 2 years out of the skis and sell them for almost what I paid new at the swaps.


----------



## moresnow (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks for the responses.

Daughter will be 3 this winter.  Not sure how many days we will actually go out, that will in part be up to her.  I'm sure that many of our days "on mountain" will be at the local sledding hill. 

I haven't really looked into it,  but I didn't think that most places lease equipment for kids that young. I was kind of hoping to get stuff used, and then probably selling the following year for less than a season lease would have been. 

I guess my real question is, how did you gear up your little ones at that age. I just an looking to keep her comfortable so that skiing stays fun.  As it should be.


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 6, 2014)

I rent for my two kids 6 and 8. $99 each and they will even size up boots if they have a crazy growth spurt mid season. This year they came with free junior season passes at Bretton Woods.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 7, 2014)

moresnow said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> Daughter will be 3 this winter.  Not sure how many days we will actually go out, that will in part be up to her.  I'm sure that many of our days "on mountain" will be at the local sledding hill.
> 
> ...



Granted I did my seasonal leasing for both my kids from ski shops in the immediate vicinity of Mount Snow vs. from a non mountain area ski shop, but they had seasonal lease gear for their at that time 3yr old selves - check into it - much easier to return it at the end of the year and then resized into properly fitting gear for the next season - plus most shops that do lease will swap out gear mid season if a BIG growth spurt hits!


----------



## SkiFanE (Oct 7, 2014)

moresnow said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> Daughter will be 3 this winter.  Not sure how many days we will actually go out, that will in part be up to her.  I'm sure that many of our days "on mountain" will be at the local sledding hill.
> 
> ...



My 3 kids started at all different ages:  6, 4 and 2.  I've done all methods...but for my 2yo, I rented the package for $10/day at Sunday River.  He went about 4-5 times on the magic carpet that year, and the next year (3yo) we leased at the old Ski Market, did that for a two years (then they went out of business and we were left with the skis/boots and were out a $100 deposit).  He was about 5/6 when we bought him a package - but the old Jack Frost at SR would buy back and we'd buy new again the next year (new owners don't do that now).  But my middle kid, we put her on skis at 3yo and it just wasn't working for her...she was just not ready...so one day rental that year, and the next year at 4yo she was ready and we leased.  They grow so fast that you can't ever buy thinking they will last til next year..dont do it...trust me, that's the summer they grow like a weed lol.

So...at 3yo..I'd rent for a day and make sure kiddo is ready - when my 3yo was a miserable retch on the slope and our day turned to misery, and noone was having fun...I realized she did not need to be on skis at 3 and gave up for another year.  So test the waters and make no assumption he/she will love it or be able to deal with it.

Ski sales are a total crapshoot...if you have the time, go for it, but otherwise I'd look at leasing first (get there before Thanksgiving).  Enjoy..and remember...be patient and find a Magic Carpet, they are SOOOO  much more enjoyable for kid and parent (my 2yo and I rode the magic carpet the first year....we didn't "ski"...at 8yo last year he still wanted a ride or two up with me  )


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 7, 2014)

Get a rental package. Did that for my son's first few years...Course now he is gonna be 22 in 2 weeks, so my next time around is grandkids in maybe 10 years....


----------



## marcski (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm also a fan of leasing.  It is probably more expensive but it is so much easier, it is not worth the savings IMHO.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 17, 2014)

Not pushing this as etched in stone alpine logic, but I wouldn't be hesitant of a more narrow waistwidth...to have her getting started by practicing tipping to the little/big toes and rolling the ankles rather than the religious snowplow...even for beginners terrain.


----------



## dlague (Oct 17, 2014)

The first few years we leased skis, boots and bindings for $99 for the season seems to be about $119.95 these days.  Here is an example:

http://zimsport.com/programs/junior-ski-snowboard-equipment-lease-program/

This one is nice because they throw in a Jr. Seasons Pass to BW.  There are plenty of others just search on "Junior Ski Lease".  

There are also new gear programs where they size gear to last for about two years then they apply 50% of the original purchase towards your next set of gear - been there done that too!

Another alternative is to ask around at work, community, skiing friends etc..  We gave all of our gear away to friends, friends of friends and relatives.


----------

